# Sleep and Dreams > Dream Gallery >  >  10/05/10- My soulmate

## grischkaja008

My favourite dream-night of this month, I hope you enjoy  :wink2: 

non-lucid lucid

1.I'm in a building. I don't remember exactly what I was doing there, but it was something in relation to my university. I meet a girl, she looks familiar. I ask her for some advice and she's very helpful. Soon a conservation is build up. While talking to her I was flirting a bit by making some funny remarks which made her laugh, speaking in a very elaborated language. AND in addition, she likes that. I feel that she's attracted by me, she often smiles and gives me very special looks (I don't know how to describe them) which were saying that she finds me nice (by the way eyes are never lying).
I also remember very well her face: normally, the faces in my dreams are blurry or not distinguishable, sometimes they aren't even there). I also know that I've already seen her somewhere, but I don't know where.
Well our conversation was very long and quite intensive. But after sometime I unfortunately had to leave But I promised her, that we will meet again.

2. Than I had a second dream: I'm in a restaurant or in a bar. In front of me sits exactly the same girl as previously. She is constantly smiling. She looked really beautiful with her brown long hair and her vivid brown eyes. I was really amazed by that: I've never seen so beautiful eyes, which were so glittering and so friendly... I realized that I love her. I remember also that she's maybe interested in me. I want to tell her my feelings, but I don't know how to do it in an appropriate way. I continue my conversation, but than take one of her hands. I want to see how she reacts. She is pleased and also gives me the other hand. We both stand up and I wanted to confess my feelings. But I didn't know how... BUT this wasn't a problem, because she already knew what I'm saying to her. She says to me that she shares the same feelings. We kiss. I realize that her kiss is odd, that I'm not having some intensive feelings or so. I REALIZE THAT THIS IS A DREAM. I'm so happy that I realized it. But my feelings are to intense....

I woke up . I just was: "NOOOOOOOO!" Why do I awake in these situations??? I did a RC. I'm no longer dreaming. I thought a long time about these dreams. I tried to auto-suggest to have the same dream or a related one. I fall asleep while thinking of her.

3. I enter in a classroom. It's English class but I don't have any books or so. In addition I have in reality no english-courses. I looked for someone. and SHE was there, sitting alone. She was really happy to see me again. Me too. I sit down next to her. She gives me her hand to show me that she still loves me. I give her a kiss. I wanted to say something but a teacher was suddenly there. She (the teacher) was very angry about something. The class is boring so I look out the window. The window and the wall disappears and I see a beach. The sky is red. Someone, who also looked outsides started to say out loud: "O no do you see this?" everyone looks now. We see that a group of hundred whales are swimming towards the beach. Some of them already stranded. The teacher become even more angry that no-one pays attention. But nobody cares. We all go outsides to help the whales.
Outsides it is very chilly; a storm is coming up. I try too help a stranded whale: it was a miniature whale, just as big as pig or so. It starts dying in my hands. I'm really sad and run towards the water. But it's too late: it's already dead.
Suddenly something odd happens: the whale transforms in a T-Shirt and it flies away. I soon realized somehow that it was again a dream. A little girl comes towards me and says to me that I had to go back at school to write my English-essay. I ignored her and walked a bit. I didn't pay attention to my surroundings, I probably missed something. But I just wanted to meet my soul-mate again. Suddenly I'm in front of her. She's upset because of the dying whales. she knows that one of them died in my hands. She says to me that I don't have to blame my-self, that's not my fault that it died. She gives me hug, I pay attention in which way she gives me a hug (a friendly on or a loving I don't know why I pay attention on it: it's a dream and I get hugged as I wish it too. I loose lucidity. She wants to leave to go to her house on the beach. I accept.



I wanted to share this dream, because it still moves me a lot...

----------


## Nikkonic

Great Series of dreams, thanks for sharing  :smiley:

----------


## LucidInvader

If DC's tell you to go somewhere don't ignore it. I know you really wanted to see that girl but, you should find what your DC's want you to see. Kittens tell me where to go and has often resulted in important findings, Dc's should be taken more literal because they represent  humans.
As far as your dreams go, Awsome  :smiley:

----------


## EDreamer

Hey so what does "DC" stand for ?

----------


## grischkaja008

Dream character  :smiley: 

Take a look on wiki on DV    :wink2:

----------


## RaechieAnn

Have you ever had anyone respond with similar dreams? I have had two VERY similar to yours. I have met one other person I had dream shared with.... The university dream and the classroom dream, minus the whales..... I saw a fighting, like a battle between warring tribes. Kinda hard to explain:p

----------


## sighingplant

> If DC's tell you to go somewhere don't ignore it. I know you really wanted to see that girl but, you should find what your DC's want you to see. Kittens tell me where to go and has often resulted in important findings, Dc's should be taken more literal because they represent  humans.
> As far as your dreams go, Awsome



Really? That's very interesting. Findings like? Don't you lose lucidity if u go with the plot?

----------

